# Suicide Sangers!



## Diwundrin (Dec 8, 2013)

People eat these?  Really?  
http://imgur.com/gallery/PNQL0

Recipes included.

e.g.
[h=2]Bacon Guacamole Grilled Cheese Sandwich[/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On 2nd thoughts I might be persuaded to trial this one, minus the cole slaw, and strictly for research purposes of course.

[h=2]Crispy Beer Battered Fish Sandwich[/h]


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 8, 2013)

mg::eeew:  _I feel sick just looking at that_


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 8, 2013)

Ladies Ladies, don't you have fishwiches in the land downunder?!? They are fantastic, I make then at home alot, bread and fry up some cod fish, put it on a bun with lettuce, mayo and tartar sauce and a shit load of dill pickles, they are so yummy.

But the first sandwich looks like a heart attack on a plate and not appealing at all.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 8, 2013)

Those look good to me.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 8, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Ladies Ladies, don't you have fishwiches in the land downunder?!? They are fantastic, I make then at home alot, bread and fry up some cod fish, put it on a bun with lettuce, mayo and tartar sauce and a shit load of dill pickles, they are so yummy.
> 
> But the first sandwich looks like a heart attack on a plate and not appealing at all.



We get those revolting Maccas fishburger things, or used to when I still ate that stuff.  But no, not putting perfectly good fish with yummy beer batter on a bun and drowning it in slaw and tartare.  If I eat fish 'n batter I want to taste fish not mayo etc. 
I've never understood why people go to a fancy restaurant, pay a week's wages for a lobster then get it served smothered in cheese or mayo or whatever 'mornay' consists of.  They may as well go and eat 'seafood extender', it tastes the same with mornay on it.

 I'd very rarely eat bread with fish, especially not battered fish.  Maybe with a cold precooked piece of yesterday's pan fried mullet for breakfast but not with hot fish.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2013)

They all look great to me,  but I don't know if they would like me back...(heartburn, heart attack, whatever ..) and oh, those calories!


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 8, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> We get those revolting Maccas fishburger things, or used to when I still ate that stuff.  But no, not putting perfectly good fish with yummy beer batter on a bun and drowning it in slaw and tartare.  If I eat fish 'n batter I want to taste fish not mayo etc.
> I've never understood why people go to a fancy restaurant, pay a week's wages for a lobster then get it served smothered in cheese or mayo or whatever 'mornay' consists of.  They may as well go and eat 'seafood extender', it tastes the same with mornay on it.
> 
> I'd very rarely eat bread with fish, especially not battered fish.  Maybe with a cold precooked piece of yesterday's pan fried mullet for breakfast but not with hot fish.


Oh they really are yummy, I can see why they might not look like something that would be good however. the fishwiches

I like pretty plain food, not a lot of sauces or coatings, but you just can't beat home made fish and chips sometimes. I wouldn't want to ruin lobster or crab with a sauce or cheese.

We make fish cakes out of leftover baked salmon and eggs/crackermeal/parsley and they are really good, but we don't eat them on a bun, just breaded and fried.

My favorite grilled sandwich is ham and extra sharp cheddar or Swiss on sour dough bread fried in butter. Oh boy!


----------

